# Multiple Fursonality Disorder



## InuAkiko (Mar 5, 2009)

Going off of http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=38257 , I was wondering about those of you who have more than one fursona.

For me, Aki(male) and Akiko(female) are two peices of myself. I used to just have Akiko, but then Aki showed up about a year or so ago. He mostly just represented my masculine side, but then went on to embody the darker side of my psyche- sexually devious, jealous, possessive, dark, and brooding. Then on the other paw, Akiko became the optimistic, strong-willed, protective type.
It's not that I have a split personality, I just have two characters that represent both sides of myself, a kind of yin and yang. They are also very similar in appearence, with just enough difference to tell them apart.
Aki= http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1802608/
Akiko= http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1440346/
 Oh, and just for fun here they are in different forms, ranging human to quad =3 http://inuakiko.deviantart.com/art/Multiple-Fursonality-Disorder-108666370

So what's your story? Do you just have multiple fursonas for fun, or is it deeper like mine? I'm rather curious to know =3


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 5, 2009)

...I have Fols cause its rather odd...out of 5 children you get 2 girls...then a boy, then two more girls. My family joke that I was suppose to been a girl, and I been raised mostly with women in my life


----------



## Aurali (Mar 5, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=38197 my view on this subject.


----------



## InuAkiko (Mar 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...I have Fols cause its rather odd...out of 5 children you get 2 girls...then a boy, then two more girls. My family joke that I was suppose to been a girl, and I been raised mostly with women in my life


 
*looks at a pic of Fols* Sir, you have hit me at my biggest weak point- blue dragoness. I love her <3



Eli said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=38197 my view on this subject.


 
D= That's your opinion then, and I respect it. I never understood the multiple thing myself until Aki showed up.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 5, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> *looks at a pic of Fols* Sir, you have hit me at my biggest weak point- blue dragoness. I love her <3


She was co developed further by my friend Synx, and as a thank you for him I made her his sona his sister and vice versa, though the earlier days she was his pet


----------



## sashadistan (Mar 8, 2009)

Firstly, I do not have a fursona. The image in my avatar is how I see myself in my head.

So there's me, and there's Kieran. He is seperate from me, part of my soul, but not entirely. He is himself as well. He's a panther, i'm a wolf, and I wouldn't say that it was a problem. He is the other half of my heart.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 8, 2009)

I have Krahs and Shark, my two mains.  They are rivals of sorts.  Each with their own history and personality.

<--- dunno 'bout my dragon.  I just came up with him one day based on a forum name I had used on Spawn.com.


----------



## Phazon (Mar 12, 2009)

I've got a couple different characters, and I can identify with all of them. Its not like they are representatives of my personality traits, It's just more of a creative outlet for me to have more than one character to work with, art/costume/writing-wise.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 12, 2009)

i have two. ish. kiiinda three? not really. just two. yea, two.

anyway, one is harley (my main one) and the other is his brother skitz. harley is the normal one, and skitz is his mentally insane (yet innocent) brother. bla bla, long backstory.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 13, 2009)

Is there really much wrong with being a cult of fursonality personality?


----------



## Ratte (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a few...

Allaphro (F) - Ratteguhn
Konner (M) - Raccoon
Kirai (F) - Fwhyger

etc...


----------



## prisoner (Mar 13, 2009)

I already posted a basic explanation to your question in the very thread you linked. Follow the linky to view it.

To expand on your idea...I mostly felt the same way.  I used to think that having even one fursona was rather odd.  That is until a dream where I was an anthro skunk, co-mingling with several friends in what I later believed to be their alternate forms.  Since that night, I've grown both to respect and even enjoy the idea of having a fursona.


----------



## Phazon (Mar 14, 2009)

Isn't this a topic more for discussing the mentality/reasoning behind having multiple characters, versus just randomly posting about everyone's characters and not actually entering into any conversation?


----------



## darkestwulf (Mar 14, 2009)

I have 9 fursonas.


----------



## The Grey One (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a grey wolf fursona, a black wolf fursona and a werewolf fursona. Grey is an all-round friendly guy, Matias is a mechanic and he tinkers with anything, and Chakor is a really mad sex maniac.


----------



## Phazon (Mar 15, 2009)

Think those two just answered my question..


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 15, 2009)

I have three.

Misfit - my main fursona. Rabbit. She's basically who I want to be.
Maudlin - my secondary. Wolverine. She's who I used to be.
Muse - my tertiary, although I use her and Maudlin to the same degree. Cougar. She's who I am.


----------



## catanamu (Mar 16, 2009)

i dont bother having a particular fursona, i just build one as needed for the particular situation. its more like peicing together a tool from a bunch of parts after breaking down everything i have seen and expirianced into the simplest of components.


----------



## catanamu (Mar 16, 2009)

that said, i actually have about 65-70 in all


----------



## Chobaryu (Mar 24, 2009)

I saw this thread about a week or two ago and thought about posting in it but got distracted. x>

I've got... *double-checks* two that are set in stone; a Feral and an Anthro. Both are pretty much me. The Feral (Chobaryu) moreso because she's less of a character and more of a representation of my personality. She's me in a four-legged, self-made-up alien form. The Anthro (Kimeira) is equal parts OC and Fursona.

Though honestly I would be lying if I said I didn't have a little bit of me in each member of my 30-some-and-growing cast of characters. x>


----------



## Aehry (Mar 27, 2009)

I've got three so far that are true to my personality.

The first was Angl, a female that embodies my crazy, attention deficit disorder-riddled, generally spazzy self. She's mostly pretty happy-go-lucky and kind of weird. ^^ Originally a purple and white lupine with blonde hair, she's gone through many changes over the years. I've added traits, taken some away when they no longer applied, and had some just kind of...happen. She's now comprised of jackal, gerbil, and goat. The jackal is a throwback to the original canid template I created her from. The gerbil is really most prevalent in Angl's personality, as opposed to Aehry's. And the goat is due to my hardheadedness and (kind of as a joke) my ability to walk on hot concrete in July barefooted. : D Angl's appearance is a balanced blend of all three creatures. She sometimes is pictured with wings, but as they are a massive pain to draw (and not completely relevant to her character anyway) most often she just has a pair of winged tattoos on her shoulders.

The second was Aehry, who is Angl's polar opposite. He's angry, angsty, serious, and feral. He's extremely dominant and has an affinity for bondage and bloodplay. And guys. He's most likely to come to the forefront of my imagination at the thought of Bijoux (see below) and what he can do to him, or at the taste of blood. His species is the same as Angl's, but the carnivore comes to the fore most often. His appearance is more goatlike than Angl's. They both have cloven hooves and two fingers and a thumb on each paw. Aehry got a recent addition of goat-y horns. Aehry also used to have wings. Again with the pain to draw and resulting tattoos.

The third is simply Tigress. She's technically transgender, I suppose, in the way that she can change her sex at will. She's a recent discovery in my twisted mind and embodies all my sexiest and most brutal fantasies. She's the most dominant, and likes nothing better than tears, blood, and pain. Her (male) bisexual mate's name is Bijoux, and is most often on the recieving end of her tender mercies. (Yes, mon Bijoux is a real person. He was the first one to discover Tigress. ^^)

I so didn't mean to write a frickin novel. ^^;;;


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 27, 2009)

To go back on what I said, my main fursonas:

Placebo: The hyger, or hyena-tiger. He's a pretty chill dude, but can change genders. He's just usually a guy. Usually. What I'd like to be like.

Misfit: The white rabbit. She's...well, a misfit. Loves to cause trouble. My fun side, really.

Those are really my main ones....I keep trying to make a third one, but I always end up losing interest.


----------



## Teracat (Mar 28, 2009)

Your Fursona is that of the Wild Card. Like the number Zero - empty in itself, but holding infinite possibilities.

</personafaggot>

It really doesn't surprise me that quite a few people have multiple characters representing themselves. Our personalities are, by default, multifaceted.

This makes me wonder if anyone's done a study on avatars and alter-egos. To the internet!


----------



## Lyrihl (Mar 28, 2009)

I have my fursona, Hitoki, and a currently nameless wereside.

Hitoki is fun-loving, caring, sensible, and slightly bold.
My wereside is wild to the point of insanity, constantly bloodthirsty, and reckless.


----------



## Chronic (Mar 28, 2009)

I have two fursonas. A rat and a lioness.


----------



## darkestwulf (Mar 29, 2009)

Update: I shunk this list down to 3
Darkestwulf
Lightestwulf
Anikiwulf


----------



## volkcolopatrion (Mar 29, 2009)

Chronic said:


> I have two fursonas. A rat and a lioness.




hmmm... you think that wouldn't work out....


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 7, 2009)

Count me in!  About me having two fursonas, there are several reasons:

-They both portray my psychology.  Dragonxander Emerald would represent my extroverted & dynamico side, while Lucario Boricua represents my more introverted & sensible side (when I posted this, I rather felt more like Luario than Dragonxander).  Both of them portray my values, intelect, tastes, among other stuff.  I created Dragonxader based on how I am & aspire to be, while Lucario actually has traits I have & that I like (even climate preferences!).  Also notice that my real name is Alexander (means 'great protector/guardian).  Dragons are often portrayed as guardians, in several PokÃ©mon videogames & anime Lucarios are guardians; & I consider myself as  guardian & protector of the values my society needs to have resored.

-Having two fursonas is practical to me.  I can take advantage of the fact that Lucario is a pokÃ©mon if I'm to be among fans of anime & videogames.  On the other paw, Dragonxander looks a lot like a 'vejigante' (a mythical dragon-like character often portrayed at some Puertorrican carnivals), which is more on tone with my national heritage.

-Through both of them, I actually can portray my national identity.  Like I mentioned earlier, Dragonxander looks like a character present in Puertorrican folklore, & he also has what I consider the most beautiful color of Puertorrican natural scenaries: a bright green that can be seen at shallow sea waters or humid forests in this island country.  Lucario Boricua has 'boricua' in the name, the national adjective derived from 'BoriquÃ©n' (the name taÃ­nos gave to Puerto Rico).  Also, three of Lucario's colors are the same of our national flag.

-Finally (& most importantly), I can't decide for one of them, since I'd be excluding the other one.  Both of them portray what I am, what I want, how I feel & how I think.


----------



## DavieeDoo (Apr 7, 2009)

My fursona has a fursona, if that counts... Because my fursona is me, and I'm obsessed with ducks, though I don't feel like I _am_ a duck. So, my fursona (a mix of mostly rat and hedgehog), is also obsessed with ducks. I have a fursona, and as my fursona is a furry version of me, that means she should have a fursona, too. So she has a duck fursona, a pastel yellow one with pale orange beak and feet. I guess that should mean the duck should have a fursona and so on, but I'd never remember them all, so no.
...eh, did any of that make sense? :3


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 8, 2009)

I have two, now. For awhile, I only had one and really only meant to have one. I do like to create characters, every once in awhile - usually trying to bring a separate part of my personality out in a new character. I ended up really loving the last character I made, so I decided that he deserved to be elevated to a second fursona.  

Lobo and Cal'enderal are kind of like two halves of my personality, I suppose. I always had a hard time applying more aggressive emotions like anger to Lobo - so I guess Cal just kind of filled that need by being one angry sonuvabitch. A good way to tell what kind of mood I'm in is which fursona I'm focusing more on...lately it's been Cal, which is probably a bad thing. Hmm.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 8, 2009)

DavieeDoo said:


> My fursona has a fursona, if that counts... Because my fursona is me, and I'm obsessed with ducks, though I don't feel like I _am_ a duck. So, my fursona (a mix of mostly rat and hedgehog), is also obsessed with ducks. I have a fursona, and as my fursona is a furry version of me, that means she should have a fursona, too. So she has a duck fursona, a pastel yellow one with pale orange beak and feet. I guess that should mean the duck should have a fursona and so on, but I'd never remember them all, so no.
> ...eh, did any of that make sense? :3



This isn't multiple fursonality disorder, but rather compound fursonality disorder.  You should make a thread about it.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 19, 2009)

Phazon said:


> Isn't this a topic more for discussing the mentality/reasoning behind having multiple characters, versus just randomly posting about everyone's characters and not actually entering into any conversation?


 
It was D=


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks to those who gave the in-depth views of themselves so far, it's really fascinating =3


----------



## Myasa (Jun 19, 2009)

I think that one should have only one fursona, but can have many characters. Thus why I very masterfully tore my hair out trying to find my fursona. xD


----------



## Jack (Jun 19, 2009)

I have 6 fursonas.
nick- fox-y. (fox/husky)
connor- cheetah.
damien- tiger.
dennis- otter.
max- fox.
zack- skunk.

and I actually have multiple personality disorder.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 19, 2009)

Could the reason for multiple fursonas be having one to fit a situation or preference at different times when someone likes a species more than another for a time?


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 20, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Could the reason for multiple fursonas be having one to fit a situation or preference at different times when someone likes a species more than another for a time?



I suppose it could, yes. My train of thought was more around the psyche of having more than one, and how they represent you emotionally and personally.


----------



## Linzys (Jun 20, 2009)

I guess I sort of have two. I usually just use SixEars (The critter in my avatar) because that's the one most of my friends recognize and like, but I sometimes portray myself as a cat. I'm working on a partial fursuit of my cat 'sona, currently.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 20, 2009)

Now I have four. I try to stick to them even though I have more characters. I just love making characters D:


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 20, 2009)

I have, like, too damn many characters, and as of now only one semi-fursona.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Now I have four. I try to stick to them even though I have more characters. I just love making characters D:



That's cool. What I meant mostly about this is the one that's "you," or are all of them like that? 'Cause I have several characters, but only two represent me.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 20, 2009)

Thing is, how I have it now, my main character, Shadow-Fox Kakuretsin, represents my normal, calm self, while my newer character, Jestre "the" Hyvanine, represents my more wacky, crazy side.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm working on mine ,but i want 5. male ,female, cuntboy, dickgirl, and herm.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 22, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> That's cool. What I meant mostly about this is the one that's "you," or are all of them like that? 'Cause I have several characters, but only two represent me.


The ones that are "me" boil down to three. The fourth (which you see in my avatar) is just a fun character.


----------



## KiloFox (Jun 22, 2009)

ummm... in a way, i guess i could be classified as that... theres Kilo (Male, Arctic Fox) and James (Male, Wolf) that both exist for me... James is a bit undeveloped though... i havn't really fleshed him as a charicter out yet... i'm too focused on Kilo... James is a bit more... brutal (violent), down to earth, and... kind of an asshole... Kilo is calmer, agile, lightpawed, focuses more on tactics and impressions... he's also the comedian...


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jun 29, 2009)

My fursonas are the four basic parts of my personality. I've only got one up right now (I'll do the rest tomorrow) but I think they've shaped up pretty well.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=44366
Edit: They're all there now...


----------



## Tapeworm (Aug 2, 2009)

I have, Tapeworm, who is a worm demon, Bead who is some birdlike spirit thing, and Clash the dryphon.


----------



## Nakhi (Aug 2, 2009)

Three, but only one that I use regularly. All of them have a spot in my story, but one is not anthro in it. Those being:

Nakhi Welhan - White tiger
Ethelwulf Wofsten - Wolf
Tamarynn Rio - Wolf


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 2, 2009)

I've only got one,
and while I do have different "sides," so does she.

Her personality is pretty much just mine, copypasted, with a few little animal-influenced traits thrown in (like she has sensitive hearing).


----------



## Jelly (Aug 2, 2009)

I sometimes draw a female variation of my character.
Called "Homini" after the "tribe" (which is a bullshit homicentric class) to which Humans and Chimps belong. Its supposed to represent how the character is the same thing, but if the concepts collapsed there would be information lost.

POINTLESS INFORMATION LIKE A PEE-PEE, BUT WHATEVER.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 2, 2009)

I only have one 'sona that I call mine. I'm currently going through an identity crisis to decide whether I want him to be a full furry, or if I want him to just be more Neko style (human with ears and a tail). I'd LIKE to have him a bit more furry, but I can't draw furs for the life of me.. -_-;;
However, my 'sona does have split personalities.. He doesn't like change shape or anything.. I just have him like that because it's easier on me. I have split personalities, which causes my posts to occasionally radically change in personality. Sometimes I'm more quiet and sarcastic, others I'm more outward, blunt, and over-confident. It's rather annoying....

However, I have been doodling a female character not for me to use as a 'sona, but for me to just have as a character in case I ever do a little comic or a story and need a co-star.


----------



## CathoraGal (Aug 2, 2009)

I only have one fursona, but I do have multiple characters.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 2, 2009)

I only have one fursona, because one of the reasons I created her was to have a face on the interwebz. It's nice to have the ability of looking at other sites and seeing someone you recognize, or be recognized. There's no backstory to her, she doesn't have traits different than me.... The only thing that doesn't make her JUST my online handle-face is the fact that I tend to say 'post apocalyptic' when asked about time period. Because I'm a huge fan of that. :B

I have tons of CHARACTERS. They aren't 'me', though. You can find me in some places being represented by them, due to the people there knowing me through RP on that particular character, but I've never called them my 'fursona'.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a suggestion. Have you or your friend write down all your 'sona ideas on pieces. Put those pieces in a hat and stir them around(if you are alone, close your eyes while you're doing it.) Then pick from the hat and go with it. That was easy. Un-biased and not complicated. >>


----------



## Caldwell (Aug 7, 2009)

Yea...
I've got a good thirty.
I guess it comes from being a DM (telepathic high five to anyone that knows what that is).
That and having changed so much during my life.

--
Truth is relative; god is dead.  Life is its own meaning; humanity has none.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Aug 7, 2009)

Caldwell said:


> Yea...
> I've got a good thirty.
> I guess it comes from being a DM (telepathic high five to anyone that knows what that is).
> That and having changed so much during my life.


I always just use the basic template of my old fursonas and modify them, instead of stockpiling the numbers.
*telepathic ^5)


----------



## LarkspurDragon (Aug 7, 2009)

Sira, the grey wolf, represents the logical, left-brained side of me
Bavandi, the red/yellow/purple fox, represents the spastic, artistic, right-brained side.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 9, 2009)

Caldwell said:


> Yea...
> I've got a good thirty.
> I guess it comes from being a DM (telepathic high five to anyone that knows what that is).
> That and having changed so much during my life.
> ...


telepathic high five right back at cha..


----------



## aftershok (Aug 9, 2009)

I am pretty sure I'll end up with several or at least an evolution,, maybe..


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't really have multiple fursonas, though I did draw my fursona as two different species just as a parody.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 10, 2009)

I finally decided to just be a shape shifter. So much easier.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 10, 2009)

There's the mutant moose who acts as a ground rescue vehicle. He's the ground team of one. When he sneezes, he's capable of reducing boulders to pea gravel with the resulting _venison chop_. He loves chocolate--it's his power source. He wears a set of red longies that he accidentally tumbled into after his transformation. They distinguish him from other moose when he's out and about so he's more likely to be welcomed than feared. His keen senses and all-terrain capability give him an edge over human ground rescue teams. His 4-chambered stomach permits him to consume mass quantities of food and drink. A few gallons of ginger ale and he can extinguish large wildfires in a single belch. He can also communicate with other moose. His 8-9 panel comic strip has been on hiatus, having exhausted almost every possible scenario. 

Present fursona is my rocket scientist coyote who acts as mascot for the model rocketry program taught annually at camp. He has a monthly comic in which he talks about the Space Race and model rockets which has been running almost two years. He has appeared in several local parades and FCN 09. A well-liked character, which is a pleasant surprise.

Developing another canid called _*Tadeusz*_ ("TOD-zhew")--a golden jackal.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 12, 2009)

I have two fursonas. They fit the two sides of my personality. But no more then two, that would be annoying. And no, they are a NOT a couple.


----------

